# Ariens ST724 Snowblower



## spdjnky (Dec 22, 2013)

I am trying to find the manual with pictures on the carberator so I can hook up the choke and throtal controls right.
The model # is 932022 and the serial # is 004083
Can anyone help me?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The model and spec number off the motor will help more.

It will be on the recoil shroud and be something like. H70-3235c
h70 is the model and the 3235c. Would be the spec number. It will tell which bracket set up is on your engjne


----------



## spdjnky (Dec 22, 2013)

can't find it if it was a stick on then it's gone. I do know it has Tecumseh starter on it with a part# 33328c on it. and it has the cover over the carb with the choke set knob on top


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I went to partstree.com and put in Ariens and 932022 for the search. It popped up a blower with several different engines, but only one listed at 7 HP.

7 HP Engine (22) Tecumseh H70-130266L

Here is a video with the linkage if you have a throttle cable on the handlebars. Unfortunately, I think you have the newer style with the throttle on the side of the engine.






This one might be close to yours.


----------

